# Oki 920WT printing is washed out



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm really excited with my new purchase of the Oki 920wt laser, however, I cannot get it to print colors properly :-(

To give you some background information, I am using a mac and there is no CD drive in it to install any presets the printer may need. So I installed the driver from the web.

When I print a test page on the printer, it prints perfectly, so I know the printer is working correctly. The problem seems to be the communication of the color management from the mac to the printer. When white is turned off, the color is perfect. When it is turned on, the colours are washed out, as the white toner appears to be printing over the colors. 

I've spent days and hundreds of sheets of paper testing different settings but cannot figure it out. I tried calling oki but they seem clueless. 

I really hope you can help me get this baby up and running. I'm returning to the business after a long time and am so excited about all this new technology. Pleeeease have you any idea what's wrong?


----------



## nsembroidery (Mar 29, 2015)

Aloha Catherine ,
I just received my 920wt as well and still having fun setting up and learning but can tell you that the white as the last color may be correct because as you are probably printing a mirrored image, the white ill be the base for the color when you transfer the image to the t-shirts, giving great opacity to the colors on top of it. What I learned is that a swing away press makes a great deal of difference in terms of final results. The prints are coming out really nice and my next step it to test the washability. Let me know about your results because there is a long road of learning here.


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks Wahington,

I understand what you mean about the layering of white "underneath" for tshirt transfers is actually helpful but I'm sure this is not what's meant to be happening to every print. Considering the printer can be used to print white onto colored card etc, this white washing over everything is a disaster. 

I'm still not anywhere near figuring it out but I'll let you know if I get a solution. I can't wait to get it going, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## nsembroidery (Mar 29, 2015)

What kind of media do you want to print on? Did you try canceling the mirror print an turning the white off?


----------



## Cathybun (Dec 7, 2006)

I want to print Tshirts with it primarily, but would also like to print onto normal paper too. I've turned off the mirror and white. With white off, the colours are perfect, but that means I can't print colors and white onto colored paper.


----------



## LucidDavid (Jun 6, 2014)

Cathy,

I posted some ideas to the other forum where you posted a similar message. 
I have a another questions though - when printing on colored paper with a design that presumably has some white components - how are you building these white elements?

Are you using some vector program like Adobe Illustrator creating text or shapes that are colored white?

If so then my suggestion of trying the Forever TransferRIP might actually solve your problem.
If you are trying print using some image format like JPEG for instance - then I'm sure it won't help.


----------



## nsembroidery (Mar 29, 2015)

Aloha,
I'll be working on some samples this week and I'll let you know if I can come up with a way to get the white and colors going on a kraft cardstock that I have in stock here.


----------



## juanjavierperez (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi:

I have a OKi 920 but I don't found how to print an exact color yellow for 100% polyester shirt one color logo using the forever dark color paper. Please need help as soon as possible.

Thanks
Juan


----------

